# Roux-en-y gastrojejunostomy



## LindaEV (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm looking at an op for a Roux-en-y gastrojejunostomy (no gastric resection) with insertion of j-tube.

Op in a nut shell describes anastamosis of jejunum to stomach, and then a seperate anastamosis of jejunum to jejunum...then the insertion of j tube at yet another site.

I am considering the following:


43820
44130
44150

Or 43633-52 with the 44150

or going unlisted...maybe comparing to the roux-en-y bypass code 43846.

Previously I have always gone unlisted, allows for our own description of the procedure, and reimbursement seems to be better...but I am wondering about my first option....found the suggestion while googling.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ALILEONARD (Nov 30, 2009)

I am looking for a similar code.  My physician did a 2nd stage Roux en Y; patient had the sleeve gastrectomy 6 months ago.  The procedure was done laproscopically so I was thinking the 43644 with a 52 mod, or unlisted.  So I think you should go with the 43846 with 52 mod.  If I find anything else I will let you know.


----------

